# Wow, I think Ralphie is royality...LOL



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*As I sit here going over Ralphie's paperwork (finally having the time to look at it all) I see that Ralphie mother was a champion! As was his grandparents and great-grandparents!*

*His Mom is : *

*CH Bevway Normajean*

*His Dad is: *

*Bevway Henry Rosen Mayer*

*His grandparents are: *

*CH Bevaron Lovin Spoonfull*

*CH Beavron Annessa*

*MYI'S Phantasia Seeker*

*Bevaron Seven Year Itch*

*His great-grandparents are: *

*CH Bevaron Electric Shock*

*Scherami Kittybit of Bevaron*

*CH Bevaron-Karma Ariel*

*MYI'S Phantasia*

*MYI''S Born To Be Wild*

*Bevaron The Best Man*

*Bevaron Some Like It Hot*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I like Kittybit and Electric Shock!!! But, ahem - when are we going to see some new pictures??


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

wow! I always knew little Ralphie was a stunner, who needs paperwork to know that! Very impressive background that young man has!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bevway Maltese is on the American Maltese Association's breeder's list.

Ralphie proves that some really great Maltese end up in rescue through no fault of their own. I wish more people would consider rescue as you did.


----------



## mjformica (Jun 17, 2011)

Boobookit said:


> *As I sit here going over Ralphie's paperwork (finally having the time to look at it all) I see that Ralphie mother was a champion! As was his grandparents and great-grandparents!*
> 
> *His Mom is : *
> 
> ...


Hi,

I know this is an old thread, but Beverly would be thrilled to know that Ralphie now has a good home. You might want to contact her about that.

And I can tell you that Ralphie has great lines -- I have known Beverly for about 20 years and I have personally met almost every dog you listed. Two of the 5 I've had came from Karma Ariel, and I can also tell you that Ariel was always her favorite.

Also, as an aside, Bevron and Bevway are both Beverly Quilliam.


----------

